# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  SNP impulsará desarrollo de trucha para competir con salmón en mercados internacionales

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ley de zonas altoandinas beneficiará cultivo de esta especie, afirma    *Truchas.*   *Lima, ene. 12 (ANDINA).-* La Sociedad Nacional de Pesquería (SNP) impulsará este año el desarrollo de la producción de trucha, como parte del sector acuicultura, especie que podría convertirse en una alternativa al salmón y posicionarse en los mercados internacionales.  “Estamos creando el Subcomité de la Trucha porque queremos impulsar el desarrollo de esta especie y abrir canales en los diferentes mercados, tanto nacional como del exterior. Creemos que tiene enormes ventajas para competir con el salmón”, dijo el gerente general de la SNP, Richard Inurritegui.  Comentó que la ley de zonas altoandinas permitirá dinamizar el cultivo de la trucha a gran escala, ya que son muy pocas las empresas que se dedican a su producción en esta dimensión.   Indicó que la trucha tiene una apariencia similar al salmón y podría aprovechar el prestigio ganado para posicionarse en los mercados y a un menor precio.  “Para este año creemos que es necesario que la acuicultura, un tema pendiente del sector, tenga una mayor promoción en la sierra, no sólo en cultivos sino en industrias conexas a ésta”, manifestó.  El comercio internacional de trucha alcanza aproximadamente 500 millones de dólares anuales, pero la participación de Perú en este mercado es de apenas 0.8 por ciento de total que se comercializa.  Los principales mercados de exportación son Estados Unidos, Canadá, Noruega y Alemania.  En casi todas las regiones andinas de Perú se viene incrementando la producción de trucha, pero destacan Puno y Junín como las principales zonas productoras de esta especie.  *Foto: ANDINA / Programa Juntos*Temas similares: Artículo: Minag impulsará consumo de productos andinos ante eventual alza de precios internacionales Artículo: Adex monitoreará mercados internacionales para consolidar potenciales destinos de exportaciones peruanas Maiz blanco gigante cusco logra mayores fortalezas para ingresar a los mercados internacionales Senasa planea abrir mercados internacionales para 15 productos peruanos este año MINAG promueve producción de cacao para conquistar nuevos mercados internacionales

----------

